# 65 GTO Dash ...



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

There is a dash panel on Ebay that I'm bidding on . I want it for the tach and gauges . The speedo has a checkered flag on it . Is that correct for the 65 GTO ?

Thank you ,
George


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

George,

You might check with YEARONE.COM OR AMESPERFORMANCE.COM to see if they have speedos with the flag. I am not ever seen this except on corvettes.

Bill


----------



## 67DROPTOP (Dec 17, 2004)

I was just looking at some pictures in an old Year One catalog, and there's a pic of a speedo that does have a checkered flag but it does not say what exact year it is. It's an add for a turn signal lens 64-66. So the 65 probably did have a flag. Also Year one offers a re-build service for Speedo's and gauges. Also you might check over on classicalpontiac.com there are lot's of owners of 65's over there.


----------

